# Jason Quick on KFXX 910 about a possible trade.



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Jason Quick was talking at 5:00 on the fan and brought up that trade talk is heating up between the Nets and the Blazers. He said the rumored trade of SAR for Williams and Kittles was on the table, but Nash rejected it. Now, it sounds like NJ is sweetening the deal. Quick stated that they are adding the Clipper draft pick which is lottery protected for next year, but unprotected the year after. He also stated that Portland was trying to get Jason Collins instead of Aaron Williams, but so far NJ isn't willing to give him up yet. Quick also stated he expects the two sides will come up with a agreement in the next few days.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I wish he'd try to get Nenad Kristic. Jason Collins is an absolute scrub!!


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

This would suck... we don't want Kittles.. .pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese no kittles!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

the only name I want to hear coming out of New Jersey is Richard Jefferson


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> the only name I want to hear coming out of New Jersey is Richard Jefferson


For SAR....you're not going to get it.

SAR needs to be traded, and there aren't many other teams out there that want him. The Blazers should deal with the Nets and get a pick out of it while they can.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Just a thought but in the 06 draft there is a hoss named Greg Ogden. He would be a 7-2 HS'er, and people said he would have been number 1 this year. If the clipper pick is unprotected, ya never know how high it could be in 06. I wouldn't be upset.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Offer SAR, Miles and the rights to Monia

for 

Jefferson, Williams & Kittles


NJ uses their trade exception to obtain Miles and the salaries for the three NJ players equal SAR's salary.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*GREAT NEWS*

If Quick saids we will trade with Jersey....than no way it happens.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

* Nick's biggest concern is the status of DMiles
* Excited about the potential of this team.
* Went into the RMR thinking Telfair was a bad pick, came out raving about him, callin him the "real deal" and he'll be running the show in 2 years..maybe earlier?
* Zach is in great shape. A trainer said he barely recognized him. Zach has lost all the baby fat and really 'muscled' up. His work ethic is great.
* Nick will be in town on Monday
* NJ and Por resumed talked, a deal could get done soon.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: GREAT NEWS*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> If Quick saids we will trade with Jersey....than no way it happens.



Kind of like the time Quick said Nash was talking with Golden State about NVE. Thank god that didn't come true.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

I could unfortunatly see the Blazers doing Kittles Collins + draft pick.... but thats before the NVE trade. No way that we load up on another SG. The backup C/pf would be welcomed tho


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

thanks you guys for the update


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm not a huge Kittles fan, but I'm not understanding why everyone is so against this deal.

SAR will contribute 20 minutes a game, at best for us if we keep him. The combination of Kittles and Williams will contribute at least that much, if not much. DA frequently had off nights, and those nights could be great for Kittles to play 25-30 minutes. Randolph rarely has games like that, so SAR wouldn't have the chance to play those type of minutes any game.

Plus, that draft pick could be real valuable in '06. The Clippers won't make the playoffs next year, so that means we will probably have a lottery pick in '06. That lottery pick could end up being very very good, so why not take the risk? This season already is shaping up to be a very difficult one for Portland to make the playoffs. Kittles nor SAR are likely to be here in '06, but if we trade SAR the draft pick will be there.

I'm not in love with this deal, but since Nash tipped his hand way too earlier, this might be the best deal we could possibly get unless we're willing to tank the season and wait right before the trading deadline.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> * Nick's biggest concern is the status of DMiles
> * Excited about the potential of this team.
> * Went into the RMR thinking Telfair was a bad pick, came out raving about him, callin him the "real deal" and he'll be running the show in 2 years..maybe earlier?
> ...



Lakota whos excited about the team Quick or Nick


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Offer SAR, Miles and the rights to Monia
> for
> Jefferson, Williams & Kittles
> ...



I like that angle a lot, but would much prefer to keep Monia for his potential shooting touch. Actually want to keep Khryapa as well. 

Perhaps we can send them a draft pick and Ha instead


If we could get one of those draft picks Washington or Clipppers pick that would be great.

Or if they would take DA as well as Rahim and Miles but that is a lot of money.


If it goes down as Rahim for Kittles, Willimas and a draft pick. We shoudl throw in Woods or another small salary so we end up with less players.


PG Stoudamire, NVE, Telfair
SG DA, Kittles, *Woods, **Monia
SF Miles, Patterson, Khryapa
PF Randolph, Williams, **Outlaw
C Ratliff, Stepania, **Sinonovic

Ha Overseas
Frahm cut
*Woods included in deal to reduce roster 
** Reserves


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Hello:

I really hope we don't do this. If we do, I will be very dissapointed by John Nash. Kerry Kittles is probably in the lower 20% of all starting shooting guards that I'd like on my team. Aaron Williams is a minimum salary talent 3rd string reserve player. We don't need him. A draft pick would be nice, but it DEFINITELY does not make it worthwhile to hand over Shareef Abdur-Rahim.

Why would we even engage in trade talks with New Jersey? We don't want anyone on their team, except for Jason Kidd, who we don't need, and Richard Jefferson, which would make 89 small forwards on the roster.

Kittles is aging and has limited skills. He's a decent role player; he's not worth Rahim. Rahim is a whole league ahead of Kittles. If you're going to trade Rahim for a less-than-all star guard, at least get a young talent, such as Quentin Richardson, Joe Johnson, Larry Hughes, or some QUALITY veterans such as Eddie Jones, Matt Harpring, or Cuttino Mobley. 

We don't even half to talk about Aaron Williams. Your typical 3rd string big man who gets put in because the team is down 39. We could find a similar player in an undrafted big man or someone from the NBDL/CBA. I don't want to actually give up anything for a role player like Williams.

Draft picks are nice, and getting a Clippers draft pick is nicer, but out of all the teams in the league, I think we're in the least need for young talent. With Telfair, Woods, Outlaw, Khrapya, Monia, Ha, Miles, and Zach Randolph, are we really pining for another lotto pick? Our young core has come together in Miles, Randolph and Telfair. Our role players like Outlaw, Woods, Khrapya, Monia, Ha and Nedzad are developing. 

Where's the desire for some more fresh meat? We're running a damn cattle farm, people.

Kittles would be my LAST option. Meaning I would wait until 11:59 PM before the trading deadline to pull the trigger on this deal, providing there was NOTHING out there.

Thanks for the offer, Jersey, but I think the next time you'll see Rahim in East Rutherford, he'll be in the visitors locker room.

Regards:

Freshtown


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

You do know if we get that Clippers pick, and they do as horrible as always we could get Greg Oden? Or Yi Jianlian? Or Marvin Williams? I mean there is a lot of young talent in that draft. Here is the Mock:
NBAdraft.net 2006 Mock 

And Oden:

Greg Oden 

And Yi:

Yi Jianlian 

************'s 2006 Mock 

Now, Oden and Yi are the 1&2 picks. So Clippers... Keep on sucking if this deal goes down.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Cimalee, Nick is the one excited about the team. This season Sam Cassel told Nick he was glad they didn't have to see Portland in the 1st round, calling us a "scary" team. 

Yi Jilian will be in next years draft. He lied about his age, he's really 20 years old. A few months older than Travis Outlaw.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Cimalee, Nick is the one excited about the team. This season Sam Cassel told Nick he was glad they didn't have to see Portland in the 1st round, calling us a "scary" team.


I actually think that people are not giving the blazers (and the blazers brass) enough credit for next season.

They aren't going to be fighting for a top 4 spot (unless they make a trade that makes you go "holy poop in a bucket Batman!)...but I don't think the teams ahead of Portland are _that_ much ahead of Portland.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: GREAT NEWS*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> If Quick saids we will trade with Jersey....than no way it happens.


 Must you say this EVERYTIME Jason Quick writes an article? sheesh.

So far rumors have ranged from Ray Allen, to Vince Carter, to KERRY KITTLES. And NJ wants to LOTTERY protect the pick?? Not just top 3 protect it? Who are they kidding! They want to keep Jason Kidd and aquire a all-star PF for an average SG, they better give up the pick with no strings attached.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

I personnally think Nash is too committed to getting money off the books this offseason instead of really looking at whats available this summer. Kerry Kittles is attractive to Nash because one, he's a shooting guard, two, he has an expiring contract. I certainly hope that he hasn't passed up on a player like Ray Allen because of his contract. 

On the other hand I do think it is possible that Nash is looking at the chemistry of the team and realizing that we don't need any star sized egos. We have a budding superstar Zach.... Kittles isn't ball dominating, and doesn't demand too many shots... He could turn out to be the type of player that would really make the team better.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

ok so we totaly unclog the forward situation but fill up on guards. which Nick and Damon will cry if they are not getting minutes. 
I say no unless NASH has another trade up his sleeve to unclog the guard position.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a better slant on this trade.

We give them SAR for Kittles and Williams, but they take DA and Ruben Patterson for Jason Kidd.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

IOW if Nash has come to realize that 1: the Free Agent class isn't really a realistic option for the Blazers and 2: if they can get a Ray Allen/Vince Carter/Jefferson you do that.

But then again, it's very unlikely they'll get to even talk to those 3 teams about those 3 players..so maybe getting cap room isn't a bad thing.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

if we bring in J-Kidd, we need to move out Damon or Nick


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

or both


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

That Kittles for Reef trade sucks. If that's the best deal we can get then we should just keep Shareef. 

We are in need of a backup big man now that Dale is gone. Shareef would be a good one if he can adapt. He can probably handle center for a few minutes a game.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: GREAT NEWS*



> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> 
> So far rumors have ranged from Ray Allen, to Vince Carter, to KERRY KITTLES. And NJ wants to LOTTERY protect the pick?? Not just top 3 protect it? Who are they kidding! They want to keep Jason Kidd and aquire a all-star PF for an average SG, they better give up the pick with no strings attached.



The Nets can't change the protection on the pick. The Clippers (if that's the pick that is traded) are the one's benefitting. It's not like the Nets can remove the protection, screwing the Clippers over.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

Nice avator, schub:laugh:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Cimalee, Nick is the one excited about the team. This season Sam Cassel told Nick he was glad they didn't have to see Portland in the 1st round, calling us a "scary" team.
> 
> Yi Jilian will be in next years draft. He lied about his age, he's really 20 years old. A few months older than Travis Outlaw.




awesome


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

just say no to the nets deal


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know why everyone is so against the Nets deal.

Randolph and Reef don't really work well together - mainly because Randolph has issues giving up anything including shots, minutes and any type of position (even bad position). 

So, Reef/Randolph on the floor at the same time is a near impossibility.

I think they'd be dangerous if Randolph would quit being selfish - but that isn't going to happen.

Reef on the other hand - is NOT going to take a backseat on the bench happily again. It was extremely frustrating to him during the short time he did it before -- and I doubt he'll sit idly by and do it again. (especially behind Darius Miles)

This gets rid of a situation. Plus, Kittles is a FAR superior player to DA. Everyone loves the way Miles runs the court ... well, Kittles is of the same mold.

Plus, his deal is over quickly. 

It makes sense. Especially if the Nets toss in a pick. 

Some people here have a skewed perspective ... it's like they think Reef is an AWFUL player and shouldn't start over Randolph or Miles and will never be a winner .... yet on the other side of the coin, they are the ones expecting Vince Carter, T-Mac, Ray Allen and Shaq.

Play.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Maybe we are seeing Nash's pattern. "Stealth Nash" is right. He may use the press - Jason Quick - to talk publicly about "possible" trades, only to use that to up the ante for the real deal he is working on privately. No one saw the Nick trade, ditto the Miles trade. 

Why is he so open and public about the potential Kittles trade? Because he is trying to get the other side in the real deal, the private one we don't know about, to offer more. If they think we might now be getting Kittles, Williams, + a first rounder, Nash may get them - whomever they are - to sweeten the pot. 

It's a bargaining ploy.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The Nets trade alone isn't a real good trade, withe Portland now having Van Exel. 

If Portland could somehow move Damon (Or NVE) out then it makes sense to me. I think Kittles is an improvement over DA, People are really not giving Kittles a fair shake IMO.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stevenson</b>!
> Maybe we are seeing Nash's pattern. "Stealth Nash" is right. He may use the press - Jason Quick - to talk publicly about "possible" trades, only to use that to up the ante for the real deal he is working on privately. No one saw the Nick trade, ditto the Miles trade.
> 
> Why is he so open and public about the potential Kittles trade? Because he is trying to get the other side in the real deal, the private one we don't know about, to offer more. If they think we might now be getting Kittles, Williams, + a first rounder, Nash may get them - whomever they are - to sweeten the pot.
> ...


Excellent theory. I agree with this.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Nash will hold his ground. By Labor day NJ will cave in and give us the pick


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

This deal isn't bad at all. There are a few other scenarios that I'd prefer instead though.

Our backcourt would be awfully crowded. Anderson would be the obvious choice to send packing, but I haven't been able to find any realistic deals that send him out (without combining him with a more attractive player). It wouldn't be a smart to move Stoudamire, being that he's our best starting point guard (even Nash is skeptical how effective Nick will be).

I don't like having this many quality guards, but it's a big boost to our backcourt.

If no other options presented themselves, I'd run with this.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

While I agree that Kittles certainly isn't the answer to anything, I also feel that maybe we aren't giving him his due credit. He is a player much like a Wes Person. He is a good three point shooter, not as good as Person, but he shoots a respectable .378 for his career, and was only slightly below that at .351 last year.

Now, I certainly wouldn't have wanted us to pull the trigger on this deal's predecesor, with out the draft pick, but that draft pick looks like a little gold nugget to me. People say we don't need more youth? Well, I think I could stand one more young gun if he was, say, a #1 pick. Shoot, anything in the top 6 would be great by me, and for some strange reason, I don't get the feeling the Clipps are going to make the playoffs anytime soon. 

If New Jersey is willing to throw in the pick, and assuming there doesn't seem to be a chance with Allen or Carter or any of them, I feel like this is a good way to patch our current situation until next off season, so go ahead and do it, Nash.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Stevenson</b>!
> Maybe we are seeing Nash's pattern. "Stealth Nash" is right. He may use the press - Jason Quick - to talk publicly about "possible" trades, only to use that to up the ante for the real deal he is working on privately. No one saw the Nick trade, ditto the Miles trade....It's a bargaining ploy.


I like your thought process!! Agree fully.

Remember Kenny Rogers "The Gambler" "you've got to know when to hold 'em. Know when to fold 'em. Know when to walk away....know when to run. You never count your money when you're sittin' at the table. They'll be time enought for countin' ..... when the dealin's done!"

Go Stealth Nash GO!!


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheoSaysNo</b>!
> While I agree that Kittles certainly isn't the answer to anything, I also feel that maybe we aren't giving him his due credit. He is a player much like a Wes Person. He is a good three point shooter, not as good as Person, but he shoots a respectable .378 for his career, and was only slightly below that at .351 last year.


Kittles is also as fast as anyone in the league, so if the Blazers do any running, he will beat everyone down the floor, and he is a great finisher on the break. Also a great defender, almost always taking the better guard of the opponent, even though Kidd is the all-defense selection.




> Originally posted by <b>KIDBLAZE</b>!
> Nice avator, schub:laugh:


lol. thanks. I had the Kenyon avatar, and I was going to replace him with whoever the Nets got in the trade...


but they didn't get ****!!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Kerry is an upgrade over DA, and he'd fit in with a running team. If we get a 1st round pick, it may not be such a bad trade. I was just hoping for more out of SAR.

Would Kittles re-sign with us for a modest(more fair) contract at around 6-7 mil a year?


----------

